# Como hacer un Ohmetro



## dimmer (Ene 18, 2008)

hola a todos!
ando ya con dolores de cabeza buscando un diseno de un ohmetro y aun no lo encuentro.
quisiera saber si algunos de ustedes me puede ayudar con eso, les agradeceria mucho! y de antemano les digo que no puedo trabajar con pic. muchas gracias de antemano!
espero sus respuestas con ansias! =]


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 21, 2008)

Me imagino que lo que necesitas no es un ohmetro comun. espesificame tengo algunos circuitos que te pueden servir saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2008)

Si tienes una tension constante, intercalas un amperimetro y con este alimentas una resistencia de valor desconocido, la corriente que te indique el amperimetro sera inversamente proporcional a la resistencia (Ley de Ohm), ese seria el principio de funcionamiento.


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 25, 2008)

En unos días..te paso los planos del mío...solo tengo que hacer el diagrama..
Esta solamente hecho con resistencias...puentes...tres diodos y dos resistencias variables..pero mide muy bien todo tipo de valores..CC...CA..Resistencia..Amperaje..etc.!

Más simple imposible!


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 28, 2008)

Ya tengo el circuito dibujado...me tomo mucho tiempo dibujarlo..pero si es por el bien de esta comunidad..Todo lo hago! 

Solo pido paciencia ya que es algo complejo..y no quiero cometer errores de diseño..

En unos días ya se los paso!


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Ene 28, 2008)

Este fue un circuito de capacimetro digital donde una resistencias fijas calculaban el tiempo de monostable de un condensador desconocido. El circuito del capacímetro lo podemos convertir en un ohmetro, sólo que en este caso el valor de CX pasa a ser un capacitor de un valor fijo y convirtiendo el resistor de carga en RX.
El siguiente paso será calibrar para que la lectura en el display coincida con el valor en ohmios de RX, esto se hace colocando resistores de baja tolerancia, un 2%. para que se nos facilite la calibración colocamos un resistor variable en serie con el circuito de carga, para que, colocando un resistor de valor conocido en los terminales de prueba se pueda ajustar la constante de tiempo, hasta que se obtenga el valor correcto.
Este ohmetro funciona muy bien con resistores de cierto valor, pero cuando deseamos probar resistores de muy bajo valor, próximas a los cero ohmios o continuidad, la constante de tiempo debe ser cero o muy pequeña para que la compuerta se cierre y no deje pasar pulsos al contador.
Como se logra esto? El resistor de carga deberá ser de cero ohmios o casi cero, para que el producto RC sea muy bajo, operación que no se puede hacer con el IC555, ya que se arruinaria de inmediato el transistor interno para descarga a tierra de CX(en el momento de descarga el termianl 7 es conmutado a tierra) lo que aplicaria al transistor toda la potencia de la fuente, además de la corriente de descarga del CX.
Cuando estamos midiendo con un instrumento analógico y se supera el límite másimo de la escala, la aguja se mueve hasta el final y allí se queda. En un instrumento digital no sucede lo mismo, ya que la lectura del display vuelve a iniciar de cero en cuanto se alcanza la misma condición.
Ahora bien, si hacemos que el ohmetro dé una vuelta compelta cuando se pongan en cortocircuito las puntas de prueba, o sea cero ohmios, se resuelve el problema de los resistores bajos sin sacrificar la exactitud del instrumento, si el display se mantiene en tres dígitos, toda medida de resistencia tendrá mil pulsos adidicionales, los cuales no alteran la lectura correcta, ya que no hay un dígito adicional para contar millares.
AJUSTE: Para ajustar el ohmetro, se calibra el reóstato de carga(en serie con las puntas de prueba) de tal manera que la lectura vaya aumentando, cuando los dígitos del display pasen de 999 á 000. NO está demás recordar que las puntas de prueba deben estar juntas durante el proceso, durante la descarga de CX ya no habrá riesgo de arruinar el IC555, debido a que en las peores condiciones(una RX desconocida de cero ohmios) siempre quedará en serie con la fuente de alimentación un resistor limitadorcercana a 1K: la resistencia del reóstato de carga, la cual debe adaptar una costante de tiempo suficiente para que pasen 1000 pulsos del multivibrador hacia los contadores.


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 29, 2008)

No es una obra de ingeniería..pero no todos disponen de los conocimientos necesarios para construir uno..y algunos quizás no dispongan de medios..y en lo que todos coincidimos es en la necesidad de poseer uno y la utilidad que representa para todos

El que voy a postear en unos días no es digital..pero me es muy útil y funciona de maravillas..

De todos modos es muy interesante! 

*Jorge* este multímetro solo muestra 3 dígitos??


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 29, 2008)

Elvis! me asombra lo que dices de tu circuito! Lo espero con ancias!


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 29, 2008)

Gracias! *Anthony*

A mi  también me sorprendió su funcionamiento..cuando  lo vi pero bueno!..jeje!..ya en muy poco se los paso..no tengo Internet en mi  casa..y es por eso que tardo un poco!..pero lo voy a hacer lo antes posible...

El multímetro es capaz de medir:
.En cuanto a CC escalas que van desde los 10V hasta los 1000V
.En cuanto a CA escalas que van desde los 10V hasta  lo 500 V
.En cuanto a la medición de amperaje..mide desde 0.5mA hasta los 250mA..
.Y en cuanto a resistencias puede medir hasta 1000 Ohms y posee dos multiplicadores de x10 y x1K
Todo esto..como ya dije antes lo logra solamente utilizando 10 resistencias..2 resistencias variables..de las cuales una  cambia los valores de la resistencia obtenida..todo esto para mejorar la precisión..y tres diodos que también son utilizados para protección del circuito junto a un fusible..Excelente todo esto..para mi no se para ustedes..pero es con lo que puedo contribuir!

Un saludo para todos!


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 29, 2008)

Ya me lo imagino! Pero tienes un PCB?


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Ene 29, 2008)

el multimetro muestra tres digitos,para añadirle por ejemplo un digito mas por decir decimal,tendriamos que aumentar la frecuencia diez veces,la idea del circuito es abrir una ventana con la combinación resistencia condensador del 555 conectado como monostable o temporizador,a mas resistencia mas tiempo de ON y por tanto pasan mas pulsos del segundo 555 que actua como oscilador o generador de pulsos,estos pulsos se cuentan por los contadores decadas 7490,latch 7475 y decoder 7447 y su display asociado si aumentamos la frecuencia necesitaremos mayores contadores para no saturar la cuenta y por supuesto mayor exactitud yo experimente este circuito como capacimetro con resistencias conocidas patron se pueden calcular condensadores desconocidos,se conmutan los rangos hasta tener una lectura no saturada (999),en este caso los condensadores son los fijos y las resistencias son las variables hay que tener resistencias de muestra con un 1% de exactitud para aproximar las lecturas los que indica que las resistencias del timer 555 de arriba pueden ser resistencias variables para una mejor exactitud,el circuito funciona y bien calibrado da una buena aproximacion.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 29, 2008)

Hablando de frecuencias: sabes de algun buen prescaler por 10?


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Ene 29, 2008)

Un pre escaler es un circuito que divide una frecuencia entrante entre un valor conocido para que pueda ser leido por un frecuencimetro de menor alcance,puede ser entre 10,100,etc,si los pulsos estuvieran conformados,es decir si fueran ondas digitales cuadradas sariamos un divisor entre 10 o 100 cmos o TTL,pero no podriamos medir por ejemplo valores como partes de un transmisor o receptor de radio o tv de frecuencias altas,el preescaler debe conformar la señal senoidal o de cualquier forma para que sea leida por el frecuencimetro de menor alcance,copio un circuito dedicado a eso aparecido en Saber Electronica
MONTAJE - PRESCALER PARA MEDIR FRECUENCIAS MAYORES A 1GHz

  En varios artículos de Saber Electrónica se han publicado diferentes circuitos para la construcción de frecuencímetros, pero en el mejor de los casos se pueden medir señales con frecuencias cercanas a los 100MHz. Por otra parte, si desea comprar un frecuencímetro digital, normalmente debe optar por uno de 100MHz en vez de 300 ó 500MHz por razones de costo, pero luego al emplearlo, uno se arrepiente de no haber comprado uno de 500MHz. En este artículo damos una solución a este problema, mediante la utilización de un equipo que posee la ventaja contra otros de su mismo tipo, de producir una división exacta por 10 de la lectura que se está realizando. Cabe aclarar que el presente proyecto es la base de un artículo más completo sobre frecuencímetros publicado en Saber Electrónica Nº 132.

  - DESARROLLO

  El presente montaje es la base de un artículo más completo sobre el tema que fué publicado en la edición número 132 y que consiste en un divisor de frecuencia por 10 para ser usado en la entrada de frecuencímetros, con el objeto de poder medir frecuencias de hasta 1,5GHz (1500MHz).

Si tuviera un frecuencímetro de 200MHz, para algunas aplicaciones sería insuficiente, porque en la actualidad es corriente tener que controlar aparatos que trabajan a frecuencias superiores, como los teléfonos celulares que operan en la banda de 900MHz, o los transmisores para equipos de TV, o los equipos de radioaficionados, que transmiten en la banda de los 1,2GHz.

Una posible solución a este problema es el uso de un prescáler, pero para construirlo, normalmente no se encuentran circuitos que dividan x 10, sino por "valores del dominio digital", como ser por 256- 512- 1.024, etc., de modo tal que, aunque se consiga hacer aparecer números en el frecuencímetro, no sabrá nunca la frecuencia exacta, a no ser que se tenga una calculadora a mano.

Por ejemplo, si optó por un prescáler que divide por 512 y desee medir una frecuencia de 500MHz, aparecerá en el display 0,976, es decir, un número que nada tiene que ver con la medida que se está realizando.

Si aparece el número 0,976 no se sabrá a qué frecuencia corresponde, siendo éste un inconveniente que siempre se quiere evitar.

Para solucionar este problema, se tendrá que elegir circuitos que dividan exactamente por 10, aunque los que se encuentran con más facilidad a un precio razonable no superan los 400MHz.

Los que superan esta frecuencia son un poco más caros, pero al tener que medir frecuencias mayores a 1GHz y al mtener un frecuencímetro de 200MHz, cuesta mucho menos construir un precáler que comprar un nuevo frecuencímetro para UHF.

El integrado elegido para este montaje es el SP.8830 que opera con una frecuencia máxima de 1,5GHz. Ahora bien, no es muy fácil localizar este circuito, aunque en algunas casas de electrónica de latinoamérica sí se consiguen por un costo que ronda los u$s 9. Sin embargo, existen otros integrados similares por precios más caros pero que cumplen la misma función, aunque deberá cambiar el diseño del circuito impreso, dado que tiene otro diagrama de conexiones para sus pines.

La figura 1 muetra el circuito completo del prescáler propuesto, el cual emplea un solo integrado SP.8830 fabricado por la empresa GEC Plessey.

El costo de este integrado es realmente alto, porque contiene en su interior dos prescaler, una etapa preamplificadora diferencial de banda ancha y una etapa final amplificadora que puede suministrar una señal TTL.

En la tabla 1 señalamos la amplitud mínima en milivolt eficaces que hay que emplear en la entrada del prescáler para que pueda operar con frecuencias comprendidas entre 10MHz y 1,5GHz.

La señal aplicada a la entrada llegará directamente a la pata de entrada 2 del integrado IC1, pasando por un limitador de amplitud formado por dos diodos schottky ubicados en oposición de fase. Estos diodos limitan la amplitud de cualquier señal a un valor máximo del orden de los 350mV con el objeto de proteger el ilntegrado. La máxima tensión que se puede aplicar a la entrada de este integrado no puede ser mayor a los 800mV. De la pata 7 del circuito integrado se obtendrá la señal con su frecuencia dividida por 10, con un nivel TTL que podrá aplicarse directamente a la entrada de cualquier frecuencímetro digital.



La resistencia de 47ohm puesta en serie con la salida, tiene la finalidad de proteger el integrado en el caso de que se produjera un cortocircuito en el cable coaxial de salida.

Con el objeto de obtener un dispositivo portátil, se emplea una aliemtación de 9V, provista por una batería común, pero como el integrado SP.8830 no acepta tensiones mayores a 9V, se utiliza un regulador de tensión del tipo 78L05 que entrega una salida estabilizada de 5V.

El montaje debe realizarse en una placa de circuito impreso como la mostrada en la figura 2. Para la instalación del lintegrado es conveniente el uso de un zócalo.

Al finalizar el montaje de todos los componentes, se insertarán en los orificios correspondientes, los terminales para conectar los cables de alimentación y los conectores BNC de entrada y salida.

Para los dos BNC, no se deberá obviar conectar sus cuerpos a la masa del circuito impreso.

Se conectará uno de los terminales del interruptor de encendido a un cable de la toma de la pila y el otro al circuito impreso.

Terminado el montaje, conectando su salida a la entrada de su frecuencímetro, por medio de un cable coaxial de 52ohm, se puede verificar si el circuito funciona.

Si se tiene un generador RF con la capacidad de suministrar una señal de 400MHz, se aplicará señal a la entrada del prescáler y al hacerlo, en el frecuencímetro se leerá la frecuencia exacta pero dividida x 10.


  FRECUENCIA   SENSIBILIDAD
10 MHz   30mV
25 MHz   13mV
50 MHz   7,5mV
75 MHz   5mV
100 MHz   4mV
250 MHz   3mV
500 MHz   2,5mV
750 MHz   2mV
900 MHz   3mV
1.000 MHz   5mV
1.200 MHz   6,5mV
1.300 MHz   7mV
1.400 MHz   10mV
1.500 MHz   12mV


  Para quienes no están en tema, les comentamos que construir un circuito para medir frecuencias cercanas a 1GHz, es un tanto complicado y merecen ciertos cuidados.





Saludos ojala funcione bien


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 29, 2008)

Jorge Flores Vergaray dijo:
			
		

> cuadradas sariamos un divisor entre 10 o 100 cmos o TTL,pero no podriamos medir por ejemplo valores como partes de un transmisor o receptor de radio o tv de frecuencias altas,el preescaler debe conformar la señal senoidal o de cualquier forma para que sea leida por el frecuencimetro de menor alcance



Ese es precisamente mi problema!


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 30, 2008)

No..PCB no porque lo dibuje en un papel solamente y ahora solo tengo que pasarlo a un editor de circuitos...el pcb se los dejo..además no me dedico a fabricar placas por que no se..ya me leí los tutoriales..posiblemente haga algunas pero de este dispositivo no..Mil disculpas *Anthony*

Un saludo para todos!


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 30, 2008)

No tienes nada porque disculparte! Bueno y la medicion donde se muestra? en un LCD? en un display?


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 30, 2008)

La medición se muestra se muestra en una escala graduada..Solo utiliza una aguja para mostrarla el multimetro es muy viejo y cuando lo fabricaron nadie les dijo que existian los displays..jaja..Y ese es el problemita que quisiera saber si puedo resolver..No me gusta tener que estar mirando detenidamente en que lugar esta la aguja y haciendo aproximaciones..Lo que me gustaría es poder captar las señales de salida y poder verlas en un display..Pero no estoy muy seguro de como hacerlo..

Gracias desde ya!


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Falta mucho?


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 3, 2008)

Tranquilo *Anthony* los estoy dibujando por partes..es algo complejo..tiene 15 opciones posibles dentro de su configuracion..es decir que puedo medir 15 valores distintos..eso es lo que le agrega complejidad al circuito..(Solo a la hora de dibujarlo)

Podria alguien responder a mi pregunta anterior?

Es posible visualizar los resusltados en una pantalla? No quiero verlos como siempre con el medidor normar..Y de ser posible..¿como?

Gracias desde ya!


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 3, 2008)

Pues tienes que poner el circuito para verlo y saber si se puede hacer algo!


----------



## JUAN CARLOS IPN (Nov 12, 2008)

al guien me puede explicar lo que esta encerrado en el circulo y una preginta no podria usar inversores en las 3 compuertas de 7400 y otra preguanta de que valor son los capacitores y si se pueden usar electroliticos 
se los agradeseria mucho 
perdon por sonar un poco bulgar  ¡bueno eso digo yo que asi sono !


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 13, 2008)

si lees la parte inferior del esquema tenes resuelta la ultima pregunta.

lo q rodea tu circulo es una resistencia variable, potenciometro, preset, dependiendo del uso q le des.

simplemente es una resistencia con 3 terminales, vos tenes q usar solo el 1ero y el 2do, el otro queda libre. de esta manera podes variar la resistencia en esa etapa del circuito para ajustar la medición.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 13, 2008)

Hola.
Acerca del 7400, si se puede usar inversores, pero, por qué usar otro circuito integrado de inversores si puedes usar el 7400 como inversor, como puedes ver haciendo esto no aumenta el espacio y menos costo.
He visto un circuito similar hace mucho tiempo atrás, que tenía toda la explicación del funcionamiento del circuito, de donde hallaste este circuito, imagino que allí debe estar explicado su funcionamiento.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## JUAN CARLOS IPN (Nov 13, 2008)

el circuito esta en la pagina uno de ete tema 
preguntelo de los inversores porque como me la pidieron en proto se me hace mas facil que ponerlas nand
pero gracias por todo


----------



## JUAN CARLOS IPN (Nov 13, 2008)

respecto a los capacitores creo hice la pregunta un poco incompleta es que en los que aparese .01 no c en que escala los debo utilizar si en micro, pico u otra
gracias


----------



## JUAN CARLOS IPN (Nov 20, 2008)

una duda el diagrama del ohmetro da la resistencia exacta en enteros

gracias


----------



## Elvis! (Nov 21, 2008)

Asi es!..No veo lugar para la coma ( , ) alli asi que supongo que entrega valores de enteros

Un saludo!


----------



## fas (Oct 19, 2010)

Hola Elvis, y que paso con el circuito del multimetro analogico que ivas a publicar ??? lo has colocado en otro tema??? ...


----------



## Kostefime (Nov 29, 2013)

Buenos, dias, tarde o noches compañeros de esta gran comunidad, he estado buscando igual que el autor de este tema un ohmetro digital y al parecer es el unico que he encontrado, pero he tenido muchos problemas al querer simularlo, alguien ya ha podido realizar este circuito?
Espero su respuesta con ansias 
y gracias de antemano!

Agrego la simulacion en proteus, espero y me puedan decir que estoy haciendo mal, gracias por su atencion


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 29, 2013)

Hola Kostefime

Seguramente tomaste el circuito de las imágenes que están en los mensajes #6 y #21 y lo armaste en el ISIS de Proteus.

A esos circuitos, si te fijas, les falta una batería o un voltaje de polarización para que funcionen, lo mismo que a tu circuito. 

Supongo que ya has analizado esos circuitos y sabes para qué son los osciladores formados con los 555’s.
Te recomiendo que primero hagas funcionar esos osciladores para que puedas continuar con tu proyecto.

Verifica su funcionamiento con el osciloscopio.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Kostefime (Nov 29, 2013)

Hola MrCarlos, gracias por su pronta respuesta

ayer estaba viendo exactamente ese parte del diagrama, gracias por el tip, traatre de ver si ese es el problema que tengo; y una duda Mrcarlos, ayer igual estuve buscando otras maneras de hacer el Ohmetro, y encontre que hay una manera posible de que con el icl 7107 se puede hacer, usted tiene alguna idea de como plantearlo? he visto que de ese icl se hace un amperimetro y segun usando al ley de ohm uno puede modificar el amperimetro para que el rsultado que te muestre en los displyas sea el de las resitencias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 29, 2013)

Hola Kostefime

La forma de medir una resistencia es aplicarle una corriente constante y medir la caída de tensión en ella.
Así que tendrías que diseñar un generador de corriente constante de varios rangos.
Por ejemplo:
Para medir resistencia iguales o menores de 10 Ohms serían 100 miliampers.
Para medir resistencia iguales o menores de 100 Ohms serían 10 miliampers.
Para medir resistencias iguales o menores de 1000 Ohms serían 1 miliamper.
Etc.

El ICL7107 se diseñaría, como Voltímetro, para un rango de 1 V. el cual mediría la caída de voltaje en la resistencia.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

